# Bike for 2 year old female.



## Milzy (1 May 2017)

The princess is 2 soon. Do I A) buy her a balance bike B) buy her a pedal bike with stabilisers. C) she's too young for bikes??


----------



## alicat (1 May 2017)

A balance bike when she is about 2 1/2. A bike with stabilisers doesn't teach her balance.


----------



## S-Express (1 May 2017)

Better off on a scooter at that age, tbh. Faster, and also teaches balance.


----------



## Vantage (1 May 2017)

Balance bike.
Stabilizers are the work of the devil and do more to hamper a child's progress than encourage it. 
I speak as a dad who's youngest didn't get away from the bloody things till she was 8 or 9 and that took some doing.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2017)

Get her a ToddleBike


----------



## chriswoody (1 May 2017)

Yep another balance bike fan here. My youngest started at one year old. Last month at 3 1/2 he progressed naturally onto a pedal bike. Two weeks ago he rode an 8km ride with me, fast learner when he wants too! 

Again after having two kids progress naturally from balance bikes to pedal bikes I feel stabilisers are the devil's work and no use near kids. Just let them progress at their own speed and they'll easily make the transition from balance bike to pedal bike when their good and ready.


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2017)

Balance bike, definitely.


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2017)

Balance bike.... and don't force it, but equally if a friend can do it perhaps meet at the park....? Kids that age love to copy their friends....


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 May 2017)

Balance bike. Scooter is great, but because it's easier they gravitate towards it. When she was littler, I would 'loose' my daughter's scooter every other day so she alternated. Parental abuse I think they call it now a days.

She is good on both now. Rubbish at badminton though.


----------



## Dan B (2 May 2017)

Balance bike if she's big enough to flat-foot it. Toddlebike if not


----------



## John Simmons (19 May 2017)

Another balance bike fan here! My 3 year old loves his balance bike and also his scooter. We haven't yet made the transition to a bike without stabilizers, but both have provided a confidence boost... and both good fun without having to think too hard.


----------



## byegad (19 May 2017)

'Proper' child's bike, remove chain, and entire pedal assembly from the bottom bracket. You now have a balance bike. Once she's scooting it around keeping balance refit chain and pedal assembly, and she's got a bike.


----------



## Dan B (19 May 2017)

If you can find a 'proper' kids bike small enough for a 2 year old, yes.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Aug 2017)

My lad was on a balance bike age 2.5, and onto a bike with pedals aged 4.5. Took 20 minutes to get the hang of it, and 40 minutes to be confident. Had some practice on pedal toys at Nursery.

The key is motivation - he saw his Dad come home from work on his bike every day, and had a fantastic time on the back of my bike aged 1.5 on holiday. Cried at the first stop as he thought the ride was over! Now loves his rides with Dad on Saturdays. 6.5 miles, but with several stops, including one for ice cream.


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2017)

Landergi said:


> A three-wheeled bike is good for her to practice her cycling skills.


No it's not! A tricycle is a totally different way of moving and taking corners. A balance bike is the best thing at age 2.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2017)

Another vote for balance bike, daughter started on one and when i took the stabilizers off her "proper " bike she was riding it within 10 minutes.


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5048864, member: 45"]A combination works. A toddler will get further, faster on a trike or with stabilisers, while being more relaxed and getting used to pedalling. You can also pull a child along on one when they're too tired to pedal, which you can't with a balance bike. Using one in conjunction with a balance bike has no ill effects.[/QUOTE]
I was a cruel parent I made my kids walk miles


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5048864, member: 45"]A combination works. A toddler will get further, faster on a trike or with stabilisers, while being more relaxed and getting used to pedalling. You can also pull a child along on one when they're too tired to pedal, which you can't with a balance bike. Using one in conjunction with a balance bike has no ill effects.[/QUOTE]
Yes
thats how we did it, mini ck had a balance bike and bike with stabilzers , swapping when she felt like it.
She was 4 and a half when she rode without stabilizers , could have ben sooner but her birthdays mid winter so it take a few months out of th equation.


----------



## Ian H (20 Nov 2017)

I'd suggest a balance bike, same as for a for 2 year old male, except of course it should be pink.


----------



## Milzy (20 Nov 2017)

She has a great pink balance bike. Just needs to get some time on it.


----------



## Black Sheep (22 Nov 2017)

BrumJim said:


> My lad was on a balance bike age 2.5, and onto a bike with pedals aged 4.5. Took 20 minutes to get the hang of it, and 40 minutes to be confident. Had some practice on pedal toys at Nursery.
> 
> The key is motivation - he saw his Dad come home from work on his bike every day, and had a fantastic time on the back of my bike aged 1.5 on holiday. Cried at the first stop as he thought the ride was over! Now loves his rides with Dad on Saturdays. 6.5 miles, but with several stops, including one for ice cream.



how does your lad travel with you on a ride, his own bike or a tag-along or a seat? 
My daughter is too big for a seat but would love to get some more rides in


----------



## atbman (22 Nov 2017)

Many of the kids we teach (one or two each week) are 3 or 4 years old, but we have taught 2 year olds (nearly 3 years IIRC) perfectly successfully. In each case via the balance bike route. We average 50+ kids riding for the first time each year for going on 12/15 years.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Nov 2017)

Black Sheep said:


> how does your lad travel with you on a ride, his own bike or a tag-along or a seat?
> My daughter is too big for a seat but would love to get some more rides in



My lad travels on his own bike, but just for trips around the park. I also have a seat for him. We did some rides with him in the seat over summer, but he's not really into it, and also getting quite heavy for the bike.


----------

